# "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
*"Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?​*
Nicht nur wir beschäftigen uns seit über einem Jahr mit dem Thema Dorschmanagement (da schliefen ALLE Verbände noch selig), auch die "WELT" schreibt nun immer wieder über die drohenden Einschränkunen der Angler, die letzten Endes wegen der Quotenverteilung am ehesten den dänischen Berufsfischern zu Gute kommen wird:
http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa.../Nur-noch-zwei-Dorsche-fuer-jeden-Angler.html

Dass nun der WWF fordert, dass Angler max. 2 Dorsche fangen sollen dürfen, ist Fakt - ebenso, dass die scheinbar die Zusammenhänge nicht kennen.

Dass diese Forderung auch bei der Baltfish-Sitzung letzte Woche diskutiert wurde (auch da Dr. Spahn vom DAFV anwesend, nach meinen Infos ohne Wortmeldung), dass klar scheint, dass die EU-Kommission da was durchdrücken will (da schwanken die Gerüchte von 0 - 5 Dorsche Angler/Tag, Forderungen wie von Minister Backhaus (10 Dorsche) werden bei der EU eher abgetan).

Ebenfalls erkannt hat die "Welt", dass Kontrollen praktisch kaum möglich sein werden, wenn solche Auflagen kommen würden, und das schon von daher sinnfrei wäre.

Auch, dass solche Beschränkungen das Aus für viele Angelkutter wären und den Angeltourismus in solch strukturschwachen Regionen gefährden, wurde von der "WELT" erkannt.

*DAFV?? LAFV-SH? LAV-MeckPoMM?*
Ebenfalls sowohl interessant wie beschämend für die Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischerei:
Es geht beim Thema hier ja ganz klar um Angler und Angeln, die "WELT" wird man sicher eher unter den seriöseren Medien ansiedeln wollen....

Wenn dann so ein seriöses Medium wie die "WELT" weder den DAFV, noch die ebenfalls betroffenen, abnickenden  Vasallenverbände LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm befragt, sondern nur mit dem Generalsekretär Dr. Breckling vom DFV  spricht (der sicher darauf hingewiesen haben wird, dass es mit DAFV da weitere Ansprechpartner gibt, er arbeitet da ja absolut seriös), dann spricht das Bände über die Wirkung, Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV und der ihn immer noch stützenden Landesverbände...

Schade, dass am Ende dann Angler unter solcher Unfähigkeit der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei leiden müssen...

Gut, dass wenigstens der DFV befragt wird.

Und auch gut, dass dieses Thema nun auch ohne "Arbeit" von DAFV und Konsorten in den Medien wie der ""WELT" angekommen ist...

Obs was nützt und was Ende für Angler rauskommt, werden wir sehen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schade, dass am Ende dann Angler unter solcher Unfähigkeit der Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei leiden müssen...



Bei den aufgezeigten Folgen wird bzw werden der DAFV und die dortigen Landesverbände durch ein bewusstes oder unbewusstes Schweigen auch einer allgemeinen sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Verantwortung nicht gerecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

naja, Schweigen ist halt umso leichter, wenn man mangels bisheriger vernünftiger Öffentlichkeits- und Lobby"arbeit" als DAFV, LSFV-SH oder LAV MeckPomm von seriöse(re)n Medien wie der Welt nicht mal wahrgenommen und gefragt wird...

Nicht "weitermachen", "weiterschlafen" scheint da das die Verbandsdevise zu sein...

Aber gut, dass es dennoch in die allgemeine Presse kommt, auch wenn der DAFV und Konsorten einmal mehr versagten....


----------



## racoon (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Grundsätzlich halte ich eine Limitierung für absolut sinnvoll und zeitgemäß.

Bei Süßwasserfischen gibt es schon lange Entnahmeregelungen und Fangbegrenzungen, für viele Angler ist es eine 'Pflicht' alle Fische nach entsprechendem Posing zurück zu setzen, Angler die Fische verzehren werden von Kollegen oftmals aufs Übelste beschimpft. Aber die Meere - das sind die Selbstbedienungstheken, jeder kann Fisch entnehmen wie er fängt, was er tragen kann.

Guiding und Guides sind oftmals verpönt, teilweise sogar verboten.

Was machen die Kutterkapitäne ? Auch sie bringen zahlende Kunden an den Fisch und bestreiten damit teilweise ihren Lebensunterhalt.

Aber das spielt sich ja alles auf dem Meer ab, keinen interessiert das und solange die Berufsfischer 'alles' machen.
Eine sinnvolle Entnahmeregelung ist meiner Meinung nach absolut angebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Da die geplante "sinnvolle" Entnahmeregelung im Moment bedeutet (laut Minister Habeck), dass man dann "800 - 1000 Tonnen Westdorsch den Berufsfischern zuschlagen kann", wenn die Angler erst mal eingeschränkt sind, ist das sicher "sehr sinnvoll"...

Wer von dieser Politik und diesen Verbänden "sinnvolles" erwartet, bei nicht validen Zahlen der "Wissenschaft", wo es inzwischen ein reiner, europäischer Verteilungskampf ist, dem ist nicht zu helfen..


----------



## Fidde (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Maaan Racoon, ES GEHT NICHT UM DEN DORSCH SONDERN UM FISCHERSCHUTZ !!!!
Konsequenter wäre nur noch zu fordern, dass alle Fänge den Fischern übergeben werden. Willst Du selbstgefangenen Fisch? Kein Problem, kannst du ihnen dann ja gleich wieder abkaufen.


----------



## Nidderauer (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Das wäre wohl der weitestgehende Tod der Angelkutterflotte. Es sei denn, die fahren in dänische Fanggründe und machen sich dort die Kühltaschen voll.

 Oder gilt die geplante EU-Regelung von 2 Fischen / Tag auch für dänische Gewässer? Wenn nein, warum nicht? 

 Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das die ehrenamtlichen Kühltaschenkontrolleure in deutschen Häfen hinbekommen wollen. 

 Für die Kutter an Standorten, die keine Möglichkeit haben dänische Gewässer anzufahren, wird das in jedem Fall übel enden. 

 Da gibt's auch dann nix mehr, was man nach einer gewissen "Probezeit" bzw. "Erfahrungswerten" (nach dem Motto hat garnix gebracht) wieder rückgängig machen könnte.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## racoon (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Maaan Racoon, ES GEHT NICHT UM DEN DORSCH SONDERN UM FISCHERSCHUTZ !!!!
> Konsequenter wäre nur noch zu fordern, dass alle Fänge den Fischern übergeben werden. Willst Du selbstgefangenen Fisch? Kein Problem, kannst du ihnen dann ja gleich wieder abkaufen.



Ansichtssache. 
Wenn ich selbstgefangenen Fisch will, dann reichen mir die zwei Fische für eine tolle Mahlzeit, zusammen mit Familie.

Aber ich vergesse immer wieder : Eine Tour an die See muss sich ja lohnen, ich muss ja mindestens so viel Dorsch mit heim nehmen, dass ich bis zur nächsten Tour an die See über die Runden komme. Fisch kaufen kommt ja gar nicht in Frage - bin ja Angler und fahre dafür an die See.


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



racoon schrieb:


> Fisch kaufen kommt ja gar nicht in Frage - bin ja Angler und fahre dafür an die See.


Somit kommt es auf das Zuvorgenannte raus, du darfst denselben Fisch kaufen, den du nicht mehr fangen darfst.
Soviel zum "Dorsch-Schutz".


----------



## daci7 (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Am Besten dann auch direkt ein Limit für Hering, Makrele und Hornfisch - damit werfen sich die Leute ja zu den Topzeiten zu tode.
15 Heringe, 5 Makrelen und 5 Hornfische udn dann ist Schluss!
Damit kriegt man ja auch genug für sch und die Familie zusammen. 
Denn wer auf Vorrat Fängt is ein schlechter Gierschlund! |znaika:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



racoon schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.
> Wenn ich selbstgefangenen Fisch will, dann reichen mir die zwei Fische für eine tolle Mahlzeit, zusammen mit Familie.
> 
> Aber ich vergesse immer wieder : Eine Tour an die See muss sich ja lohnen, ich muss ja mindestens so viel Dorsch mit heim nehmen, dass ich bis zur nächsten Tour an die See über die Runden komme. *Fisch kaufen kommt ja gar nicht in Frage - bin ja Angler und fahre dafür an die See*.



So sieht es aus und fange schonend meine Dorsche, ohne kiloweise Beifang, Zerstörung des Gewässerbodens durch ein Schleppnetz usw.
 Willst du immer noch behaupten es ist schlimmer als Angler Dorsch zu fangen als so ein Schleppnetzkutter?!|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Somit kommt es auf das Zuvorgenannte raus, du darfst denselben Fisch kaufen, den du nicht mehr fangen darfst.
> Soviel zum "Dorsch-Schutz".



Nu lass ihn doch seine Weißheiten...er glaubt halt an das gute,wo immer das sein mag.....obwohl ich bei manchen seiner Beiträge öfter mal das Gefühl nicht loswerde das er hier eigentlich gar nicht sein sollte......


----------



## Nidderauer (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



racoon schrieb:


> Aber ich vergesse immer wieder : Eine Tour an die See muss sich ja lohnen, ich muss ja mindestens so viel Dorsch mit heim nehmen, dass ich bis zur nächsten Tour an die See über die Runden komme. Fisch kaufen kommt ja gar nicht in Frage - bin ja Angler und fahre dafür an die See.


 
 Ja so ist das. Kaufen könnte ich den nämlich auch Zuhause, 600 km von der Küste entfernt, in derselben Qualität, wie in der Fischhalle in Heiligenhafen oder Burgstaaken. 

 Der schmeckt aber nicht so gut und müffelt beim Braten, wenn der bereits 3 Tage auf Eis liegt.

 Daher gibt's nur 2 Alternativen, entweder selbst fangen in ausreichender Menge oder man macht nur noch dort Urlaub, wo man ihn in ausreichender Menge fangen darf. Ob man dazu 600 km oder 1000 fährt ist da eigentlich völlig nebensächlich. Bei mir zumindest.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. September 2016)

*AW: &quot;Die WELT&quot;: Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



racoon schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.
> Wenn ich selbstgefangenen Fisch will, dann reichen mir die zwei Fische für eine tolle Mahlzeit, zusammen mit Familie.



Wird die BF freuen.


Wenn ich 5 min.vom Wasser entfernt wohnen würde und ein Boot hätte,evtl.sogar 1 Dorsch.

Ansonsten würde ich den Teufel tun,wohlm.hunderte km und Kosten in gerade mal 2 erlaubte Dorsche zu investieren UND damit eine nahezu vollkommene Plemplem Lösung zu unterstützen.Darum gehts doch..um eine Verarxxxungslösung ohne Fakten.

Entw.leisten ALLE Beteiligten ihren dementspr.Verzicht oder die Angelegenheit muss neu und vor allem seriös überarbeitet werden.

Ich hab nämlich immer noch nicht verstanden,wie diese hin-und her schieberei von Quoten Bestände schützen soll ?


----------



## racoon (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Willst du immer noch behaupten es ist schlimmer als Angler Dorsch zu fangen als so ein Schleppnetzkutter?!|rolleyes



Wann habe ich das bitte behauptet ?

Ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass es im Süßwasser gang und gäbe ist, dass es Fangbegrenzungen gibt und sich der ordentliche Angler daran hält. Aber aus den Meeren dieser Welt, da darf sich jeder bedienen, ist ja schließlich genügend für alle da.

Nenn mir doch bitte mal einen vernünftigen Grund, aus dem die Entnahme von Meeresfischen nicht reglementiert werden sollte ?


----------



## racoon (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Somit kommt es auf das Zuvorgenannte raus, du darfst denselben Fisch kaufen, den du nicht mehr fangen darfst.
> Soviel zum "Dorsch-Schutz".



Ganz ehrlich : Hast Du den von Thomas verlinkten Bericht auch nur ansatzweise gelesen ?


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



racoon schrieb:


> Wann habe ich das bitte behauptet ?
> 
> Ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass es im Süßwasser gang und gäbe ist, dass es Fangbegrenzungen gibt und sich der ordentliche Angler daran hält. Aber aus den Meeren dieser Welt, da darf sich jeder bedienen, ist ja schließlich genügend für alle da.
> 
> Nenn mir doch bitte mal einen vernünftigen Grund, aus dem die Entnahme von Meeresfischen nicht reglementiert werden sollte ?



Weil dies nicht kontrolliert werden kann.
Ihr mit eurer scheiss auf Teufel komm raus Regulierungswut.
Die See ist kein Tümpel vor Ort den ich in wenigen Minuten umrunden und jeden Angler x- fach kontrollieren kann.

Und wenn dann die EU so schön regelt gillt dies nicht für NICHT- EU Staaten.

Ausserdem geht es nicht um Schutz sondern darum, dass Angler verzichten damit andere ihre Quote erhöhen können.

heisst, Du Angler an Tümpfel darfst nur noch einen Karpfen. Ich Angler an gleichen Tümpel habe die schönere Nase und darf auf Grund Deines freiwilligen verzichts von 1 oder 2 Karpfen nun 5 Karpfen angeln. Statt 3.


----------



## racoon (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ausserdem geht es nicht um Schutz sondern darum, dass Angler verzichten damit andere ihre Quote erhöhen können.
> 
> heisst, Du Angler an Tümpfel darfst nur noch einen Karpfen. Ich Angler  an gleichen Tümpel habe die schönere Nase und darf auf Grund Deines  freiwilligen verzichts von 1 oder 2 Karpfen nun 5 Karpfen angeln. Statt  3.



Hast den verlinkten Artikel also auch nicht gelesen.

Schon im zweiten Absatz steht:' *Auch* die Freizeitfischer...'

Das Wort auch bedeutet, dass nicht nur die Freizeitfischer betroffen sind, sondern auch.... Na, wer wohl ?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil dies nicht kontrolliert werden kann.
> Ihr mit eurer scheiss auf Teufel komm raus Regulierungswut.



Hat nix mit Regulierungswut zu tun, sondern mit Weitsicht.
Ich bin jetzt knapp über vierzig und hoffe, dass ich auch in vierzig Jahren noch Fisch essen kann, wann ich es möchte und nicht nur noch auf gezüchteten Lachs, Pangasius und all das andere tierische Gemüse zurückgreifen muss.
Wie Deine Uhr tickt weiß ich ja nicht, aber ich wünsche Dir, dass auch Du in 50 Jahren noch lecker Fischchen essen kannst.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> heisst, Du Angler an Tümpfel darfst nur noch einen Karpfen. Ich Angler an gleichen Tümpel habe die schönere Nase und darf auf Grund Deines freiwilligen verzichts von 1 oder 2 Karpfen nun 5 Karpfen angeln. Statt 3.



Nicht nur das,übertragen auf die Pläne,dürfte und würde Angler 2  Statusbedingt ja weiterhin 
Fangmethoden einsetzen,welche nicht gerade für Nachhaltigkeit bekannt sind.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



racoon schrieb:


> Hast den verlinkten Artikel also auch nicht gelesen.
> 
> Schon im zweiten Absatz steht:' *Auch* die Freizeitfischer...'
> 
> ...



Weiterer Fehler bei Dir. 
Die Ostsee befischen nicht nur deutsche Fischer. 

Du darfst aber gerne Erläutern wie diese Gebiet Ostsee flächendecken, jeder Angler kontrolliert werden kann.


----------



## Tate (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe so soll es eine EU-Richtlinie für die Angler in der Ostsee werden. Ausser ein kleiner russischer Teil der Ostsee ist EU Gebiet. Wie wird dieses Problem in den anderen betroffenen Ländern gesehen oder müssen sich nur die 45.er Vizemeister dran halten?


----------



## Fidde (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Dazu kommt noch, dass ICH die Menge an durch Angler entnommene Dorsche garnicht glauben kann. Dies kommt somit einer Entnahmesteigerung durch die legale organisierte kriminelle Vereinigung (Berufsfischer) gleich.
Wieviel Kilo Fisch sind da eigentlich pro Ostseeangler durch das Th. Institut angenommen worden?


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass ICH die Menge an durch Angler entnommene Dorsche garnicht glauben kann. Dies kommt somit einer Entnahmesteigerung durch die legale organisierte kriminelle Vereinigung (Berufsfischer) gleich.
> Wieviel Kilo Fisch sind da eigentlich pro Ostseeangler durch das Th. Institut angenommen worden?



Dazu steht etwas in einem anderen Beitrag.
Die Stichproben welche bei Anglern gemacht wurde waren lächerlich gering und wurden einfach hochgerechnet.

Es gibt keiner verlässliche Zahlen, nicht mal annähernd.


----------



## Fidde (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Und nein, ich habe kein Problem mit einer generellen Fangbegrenzung, aaaaaber ich habe ein Problem mit der Unterstützung der EU Berufsfischer auf Kosten des Dorschbestandes!


----------



## Fidde (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Deshalb frage ich ja nach angenommenen Zahlen


----------



## racoon (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weiterer Fehler bei Dir.
> Die Ostsee befischen nicht nur deutsche Fischer.
> 
> Du darfst aber gerne Erläutern wie diese Gebiet Ostsee flächendecken, jeder Angler kontrolliert werden kann.



Noch immer kein Fehler bei mir. Hier steht was von Freizeitfischer. Hier steht nix - aber sowas von gar nix von deutschen Fischern oder Freizeitfischern.
Tu Dir doch bitte den Gefallen und lese mal den Bericht. Und verstehe ihn.

Und wo bitte ist von mir irgendetwas von der Kontrolle der Fangbeschränkung zu lesen ? Du interpretierst da mehr, als geschrieben steht. Lesen ist das Zauberwort. Lesen und Verstehen.

Und ohne eine Senkung der gesamten Entnahmequote wird gar nichts erreicht. DA muss was passieren, da sollte sich jeder vernünftige Angler bewusst sein. Und genau das - und nur das steht in dem Bericht.

Sicherlich ist die Anzahl der von Angler entnommenen Fische unrealistisch geschätzt / angesetzt. *DA *muss man ansetzen und diese irgendwie realistisch nachweisen. Nicht an einer Quotensenkung - die *muss *kommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Aus ökologischer Sicht sollte es so sein, dass den Berufsfischern (aller in der Ostsee fischenden Nationen) die Quoten zugunsten der Angelfischer zusammengestrichen werden. 
Es gibt im Meer keine schonendere Fangmethode, als die Angelfischerei.

Was die Berufsfischer mit ihren Schleppnetzen anrichten ist schlichtweg eine Riesensauerei. Keine Fangquoten für Angler und die Berufsfischer sollen von mir aus auf Angelkutterfahrten umstellen.
Man kann es auch so handhaben, dass 50, 60, 80 % des Fanges dem Kutterkapitän gehören, der Rest dem Angler. Der Kutterbesitzer kann den Fisch dann verkaufen. 

Geringeres Angebot und bessere Qualität = höhere Preise. 

Wer Fisch essen will, geht halt auf einen Kutter oder zahlt mehr im Laden. 

So what. Solange es Schweine gibt, kann ein Kilo Dorsch von mir aus 500 € kosten.


----------



## Fidde (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt im Meer keine schonendere Fangmethode, als die Angelfischerei.




Doch! Harpunieren :m
Ist aber hier bereits verboten.|kopfkrat


----------



## GeorgeB (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Der Habeck hat ernsthaft ins Spiel gebracht, die von Anglern dann weniger gefangene Menge Berufsfischern zuzuschlagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

So hat er das verstanden, nach der  Ankündigung vom DAFV und Bohn vom LSFV-SH für freiwillig Beschränkung der Angler, dass das so gewollt wäre.

Mail liegt mir vor (auch den Teilnehmern an den Gesprächen)....

Angeblich wäre das aber nun (Antwort auf Anfrage von mir zur Veröfffentlichung der gesamten Mail) nicht mehr der aktuelle Stand - welcher der aktuelle sei, wollte er aber nicht sagen ...

In den ganzen Gesprächen zum Dorschschutz ging es der Politik NIE darum, dass von Anglern weniger gefangene Dorsche überleben sollten oder um Schutz der Dorsche!!. 

Das war von Anfang an klar, dass die weniger gefangenen Dorsche zur Rettung der Fischer eingesetzt werden sollten - es ging um Schutz der Fischer!..

Dass auf Grund der Quotenverteilung die von deutschen Angler weniger gefangenen Fische zum Großteil dänischen Fischern zu Gute kommen, ist noch der Treppenwitz per se  (Quote fast 80% der Dänen am Westdorsch, also fallen 80 % der von deutschen Anglern weniger gefangenen Dorsche den Dänen an)..

Deswegen hatte auch der DFV nie eine solche Beschränkung der Angler verlangt, wie sie die anglerfeindlichen Vetreter der organisieren Angelfischerei, der DAFV, der LSFV-SH und der LAV MeckPomm freiwillig angeboten hatte.

Alles aufgeführt in den entsprechenden Threads bei uns, wir berichten bereits seit über 1 Jahr (als alle Verbände noch selig schliefen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733


----------



## GeorgeB (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. #6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



racoon schrieb:


> Wann habe ich das bitte behauptet ?
> 
> Ich habe lediglich behauptet, dass es im Süßwasser gang und gäbe ist, dass es Fangbegrenzungen gibt und sich der ordentliche Angler daran hält. Aber aus den Meeren dieser Welt, da darf sich jeder bedienen, ist ja schließlich genügend für alle da.
> 
> Nenn mir doch bitte mal einen vernünftigen Grund, aus dem die Entnahme von Meeresfischen nicht reglementiert werden sollte ?



Du hast Null kapiert um was es geht, weil du nix tust für den Erhalt der Dorsche, wenn du als Angler eine Fangbegrenzung in Kauf nimmst! Die "Einsparungen" die man sich dadurch erhofft werden dann bei den Berufsfischern drauf geschlagen und das zum Großteil bei den dänischen Fischern. 
 Verstehst du das nicht?! Was die Angler dann nicht rausholen, holen dann die Fischer!

 Und da wäre ich eher aus oben genannten Gründen für den Fang durch Angler, zumal diese pro Kilo Dorsch einiges mehr an Geld in Umlaufbringen als so ein Fischer und dadurch mehr Leute von Leben können im Tourismus, Angelladen usw.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Verstehst du das nicht?! Was die Angler dann nicht rausholen, holen dann die Fischer!



Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Viele Dorsche werden an Stellen geangelt, wo kommerzielle Fischer einfach nicht fischen können. Da käme, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nur marginal, diese Regel dem Dorschbestand zugute. Aber da es darauf nicht abzielt, geschenkt.


----------



## angel-daddy (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da die geplante "sinnvolle" Entnahmeregelung im Moment bedeutet (laut Minister Habeck), dass man dann "800 - 1000 Tonnen Westdorsch den Berufsfischern zuschlagen kann", wenn die Angler erst mal eingeschränkt sind, ist das sicher "sehr sinnvoll"...
> 
> Wer von dieser Politik und diesen Verbänden "sinnvolles" erwartet, bei nicht validen Zahlen der "Wissenschaft", wo es inzwischen ein reiner, europäischer Verteilungskampf ist, dem ist nicht zu helfen..



Bei dem nächsten UPDATE des Forums solltet ihr wirklich überlegen, ob man Daumen Hoch und runter mit einbringt. Dann könnte man Postings bewerten. 

VG Martin


----------



## UMueller (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Viele Dorsche werden an Stellen geangelt, wo kommerzielle Fischer einfach nicht fischen können. Da käme, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nur marginal, diese Regel dem Dorschbestand zugute. Aber da es darauf nicht abzielt, geschenkt.



Die Dorsche sind aber nicht immer an diesen Stellen und werden, wenn sie diese verlassen etwas später von den Fischern gefangen. Zu hoffen das es, wenn sich die Angler einschränken wieder mehr Dorsch gibt wird nicht eintreten. Nicht einmal marginal. Nur ein totales Fangverbot für alle Fischer wird den Dorschbestand aufblühen lassen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Viele Dorsche werden an Stellen geangelt, wo kommerzielle Fischer einfach nicht fischen können. Da käme, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nur marginal, diese Regel dem Dorschbestand zugute. Aber da es darauf nicht abzielt, geschenkt.



Stimmt habe ich vergessen, so ein Dorsch hat ja das ganze Jahr über einen festen Standplatz|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Stimmt habe ich vergessen, so ein Dorsch hat ja das ganze Jahr über einen festen Standplatz|kopfkrat



Wenigstens ein wenig differenzieren, auch wenn es dir schwerfällt...

Es gibt durchaus Dorsche, gar nicht mal so wenige, die mehr oder weniger standortreu sind und eben nicht die ganze Zeit den Herings-bzw. Kleinfischschwärmen folgen. Die haben sich auf Grundnahrung wie Krebse, Würmer usw. und den Kleinfisch vor Ort spezialisiert.
Dazu sind die Gebiete, in denen kaum oder gar nicht getrawlt werden kann, teilweise größer als man vielleicht gemeinhin denkt. 
Wie ich schrieb, "wenn auch nur marginal", aber immer noch geschenkt, da das ja nun nicht die Intention dahinter ist.


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Ich habe ja auch ein wenig mit eurem Argument auf Racoon eingeschlagen.

Ich muss ihm aber ein wenig Recht geben...ein wenig.

Der Bericht in der Welt handelt ja vom WWF.
Nicht von der Regierung, nicht von der Eu...

WWF fordert!

Und da geht es halt nicht um Fangbegrenzung für Angler damit andere mehr fangen dürfen.

Der WWF will den Dorsch schützen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein wenig differenzieren, auch wenn es dir schwerfällt...
> 
> Es gibt durchaus Dorsche, gar nicht mal so wenige, die mehr oder weniger standortreu sind und eben nicht die ganze Zeit den Herings-bzw. Kleinfischschwärmen folgen. Die haben sich auf Grundnahrung wie Krebse, Würmer usw. und den Kleinfisch vor Ort spezialisiert.
> Dazu sind die Gebiete, in denen kaum oder gar nicht getrawlt werden kann, teilweise größer als man vielleicht gemeinhin denkt.
> Wie ich schrieb, "wenn auch nur marginal", aber immer noch geschenkt, da das ja nun nicht die Intention dahinter ist.



Als Beispiel wo nicht getrawlt werden darf- Trollegrund, was dort los ist kann man im entsprechenden Thread lesen. Als wenn sich die fischer daran halten würden. Und wenn sie sich aufs Futter eingestellt haben, spätestens ab einer bestimmten Größe ziehen sie in ihre Laichgründe-und dann werden sie auf dem weg dort hin abgefangen!


----------



## racoon (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch ein wenig mit eurem Argument auf Racoon eingeschlagen.
> 
> Ich muss ihm aber ein wenig Recht geben...ein wenig.
> 
> ...



Danke. Endlich hat jemand den Artikel gelesen und verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*

Die 87% Quotenkürzung Fischer sind aber von der EU ins Gespräch gebracht worden, genauso wie Baglimit zwischen 0 - 5 für Angler (2 wurde bereits gehandelt), hat WWF nur aufgegriffen...

Die Dänen stellen sich ja momentan quer und verweisen auf unvollständige Daten, weswegen sie bei Kürzung über 20% Verhandlungen boykottieren wollen (Minister abziehen) - in wie weit das nur Drohgebärde ist, ist nicht zu beurteilen..

Dass aber kaum Beschränkungen für Angler durchsetzbar sind, wenn Fischer statt 87% nur um 20 % Quotenkürzung kriegen, scheint zumindest im BMEL schon klar(er) zu werden (zuständiges Ministerium bei der EU für die Dorschmanagementgeschichte - im Gegensatz zu BMUB, zuständig für  Angelverbote FFH - nicht vermischen!!!).


----------



## Nidderauer (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dazu sind die Gebiete, in denen kaum oder gar nicht getrawlt werden kann, teilweise größer als man vielleicht gemeinhin denkt.


 
 Es wird ja nicht nur getrawlt, der Großteil der Fischer dürfte Stellnetze verwenden.

 Und da gibt's eben solche Stellen, an denen fast immer Stellnetze zu finden sind, oft mit nur wenigen hundert Meter Abstand zum Ufer.

 Wobei mir persönlich diese Art der Fischerei deutlich sympathischer ist, als die Grundnetzschlepperei, auch weil nur Fische ab einer bestimmten Größe hängenbleiben und so der Nachwuchs geschont wird.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2016)

*AW: "Die WELT": Nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Angler?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Als Beispiel wo nicht getrawlt werden darf- Trollegrund, was dort los ist kann man im entsprechenden Thread lesen. Als wenn sich die fischer daran halten würden.



Und noch einmal, verstehendes Lesen. Ich schrieb nicht von Gebieten, wo man nicht Trawlen darf, sondern wo man nicht kann!


----------

